# How Do You Save Photos?



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2018)

90% of our photos/prints I scanned to a photo software, edit them there and then put on USB Drives. I have four different Drives for photos. Actually, I have four Drives at home and the same four Drives in our bank Safety Deposit Box. After that, if my SIL or other family member wants the prints, we will send to them. If not, we shred. The 10% of photos/prints we keep are in albums.

It's pretty neat that our Blue-Ray DVD Player has a USB Drive spot in front. Plug in one of the USB photo drives and we can look at our photos on our tv. 

So, how do you save photos?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2018)

I usually just save them on CDs that can be played on the computer or TV, don't have that many photos to deal with.  Old photos are just in albums or a box, the ones before digital cameras.


----------



## James (Feb 27, 2018)

Thousands stores on hard drives and a few hundred "old fashion" ones that we have stored in a box.

My wife is doing up albums for each child with these.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I usually just save them on CDs that can be played on the computer or TV, don't have that many photos to deal with.  Old photos are just in albums or a box, the ones before digital cameras.



All the photos we had on cd’s, I transferred to USB’s. 
We had some boxes of photos, but quite a few photo albums that I scanned and saved on USB’s. Some of the photo albums were so old, they were falling apart. Had to do something, so bought 16 and 32 gb USB’s.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2018)

Album's in our entertainment center that the kids and grandkids love to look through when they visit. USB Drives for the rest. Also have Amazon Prime Photos that we view on the tv with a Amazon Firestick. I copy a lot of the Facebook Photos with my tablet and they automatically go to Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2018)

When I first take them they go on the computer. After I have accumulated about a years worth, I go through them and eliminate some. I then send the remaining ones to Walgreens to have printed out. I still enjoy going through the old albums that my Grandma had. My family were great picture takers and I'm so happy they did that. Most were neatly labeled. The ones I have printed out now go in photo boxes with dividers I have made. I told my hubby, heaven forbid there should be a fire my photo albums are the first thing I'm grabbing.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2018)

I have copies stored in many places. I have more than 70,000 photos and Videos, so  I have to be careful not to lose them. I have 2 Large external HD's just for the photos..I have some on USB's.. I have many thousands stored on my Mac... I have some on DVD's, and CD's... and also some uploaded to Photo hosting sites as well as Youtube..


----------



## Janie7779 (Feb 28, 2018)

Great topic!  I save my photos on the Cloud, but I also print them out and put them in albums. My albums are labeled by year, and the kids love to get them out when we congregate. Lots of laughs and some tears looking at all the old photos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2018)

Janie7779 said:


> Great topic!  I save my photos on the Cloud, but I also print them out and put them in albums. My albums are labeled by year, and the kids love to get them out when we congregate. Lots of laughs and some tears looking at all the old photos.


Our kids album's are from kindergarten through high School, the grandkids love looking through them and laugh at their parents!!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Flash drives. I also have a big plastic box in the closet of originals. Photo albums galore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a SDMicro Card in my tablet, by default, all my pictures that I take and copy goes directly to the Card. When I charge my tablet, those pictures go to Amazon Prime Photos (cloud).


----------



## oldman (Mar 2, 2018)

I use a flash drive.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2018)

oldman said:


> I use a flash drive.


I have a USB Flash Drive for the desktop.?h


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 2, 2018)

I use a flash drive as well, but I was hoping there would be a way to list all the photos on that flash drive.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 2, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I use a flash drive as well, but I was hoping there would be a way to list all the photos on that flash drive.



I separate photos on a flash drive by making different folders. But then again, I have a flash drive for camera videos, one for old family photos, one for Facebook photos and photos sent to us by family and have a flash drive with all of our wedding and anniversary photos on it. I have these at home and a another set of the same in our bank Safety Deposit Box. We feel safer having two sets of flash drives like this.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 17, 2018)

We had a saying when I worked in IT.

If it doesn't exist in three places - it doesn't exist.

So... 

1. On one of the hard drives on my computer
2. On one or two external hard drives
3. In the Cloud


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2018)

Other than that little card for my DLSR, I put 'em all on Imgur

just like I did on Photobucket


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 17, 2018)

External hard drive. I scanned in all the old ones  and now only take digital photographs.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 17, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> External hard drive. I scanned in all the old ones  and now only take digital photographs.



How do you store your digital ones?


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 17, 2018)

Flash drives, online storage/ cloud and I use my windows movie maker and make slideshow's/movies and burn them to DVD's, I add music and or messages, then I can send the DVD's to relatives in other states etc. and my movies/slideshows are uploaded to my Utube channel.
Here is one I made of our little southern town after a major hurricane all but wiped it out, this was after the rebuild and new buildings going up, I took all the photo's then made the slideshow and added music.
https://youtu.be/rERyAQoyhv4


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Flash drives, online storage/ cloud and I use my windows movie maker and make slideshow's/movies and burn them to DVD's, I add music and or messages, then I can send the DVD's to relatives in other states etc. and my movies/slideshows are uploaded to my Utube channel.
> Here is one I made of our little southern town after a major hurricane all but wiped it out, this was after the rebuild and new buildings going up, I took all the photo's then made the slideshow and added music.
> https://youtu.be/rERyAQoyhv4


I have also scanned photos to DVD's and gave them to the kids. That was about 8 years ago!! They no longer have desktop computers!!
I have various videos on YouTube, one that I have had a popular song in the background and YouTube notified me that it was a possible copywriter infringement and removed it!!! These boots are made for walking..


----------

